
Windows Task Manager Runs Doom (896 Cores) - miles
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSoCmAoIMOU
======
gjvc
What hardware make/model is this?

~~~
hknapp
possibly this: [https://www.anandtech.com/show/13522/896-xeon-cores-in-
one-p...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/13522/896-xeon-cores-in-one-pc-
microsofts-new-x86-datacenter-class-machines-running-windows)

